# Strongest horse bit You have seen????



## ShowJumperBeckii (21 June 2010)

All Just a bit of fun  

does anyone know of any bits that are just overly harsh?

DONT WORRY im am not going to change my horse in too one of these harsh bits  i was just wondering tbh  x

icludee pics


----------



## Weezy (21 June 2010)

The one I posted on your thread the other day should never be put in a horse's mouth....







There are so many harsh bits - a lot of western bits look horrific, but if they are used correctly then they are incredibly well accepted by horses and do a tremendous job.


----------



## SVMel (21 June 2010)

Plenty of bits are overly harsh when in the wrong hands, eeven the humble snaffle!!!

But I get your point! I've seen a bike chain mouthpiece, and a curb chain with prongs on the back so they pinch the chin groove, much like the dog check chains made with prongs. Barbaric imo.  Thankfully, they weren't in use, just for lecturing purposes!!

xx


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (21 June 2010)

OMG who on this earth would go near that let alone but it in a horses mouth thats just :O :O:O


----------



## charleysummer (21 June 2010)

http://www.grissombits.com/images/Large/5-ring-bit-260-261-262.jpg

http://www.bedfordtack.com/catalog/images/5-ring double twisted wire bit.jpg

http://imagebank.ipcmedia.com/imageBank/c/Cruel-Bit.jpg

wouldnt be too happy seeing a horse in any of those tbh


----------



## TinselRider (21 June 2010)

Looks pretty horrific to me


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (21 June 2010)

Eeek!!!!! do people actuly use these? :O


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (21 June 2010)

omg looks like a bike chain around the back ::O blo@@dy hell


----------



## TinselRider (21 June 2010)

Bike chain is on the nose in the 1st


----------



## Capriole (21 June 2010)

ha weezy, i was going to post a pic of that bit too


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (21 June 2010)

do people seriosuly use these? 
or are they joking around?
x


----------



## charleysummer (21 June 2010)

not to forget this lovley one


----------



## SVMel (21 June 2010)

BSJAShowjumper123 said:



			do people seriosuly use these? 
or are they joking around?
x
		
Click to expand...


People tend not to joke about this sort of thing. They're all available somewhere.....


----------



## zefragile (21 June 2010)

Urgh, poor poor horses!


----------



## michelleice (21 June 2010)

this is horrid apparently you can break there jaw with this one i was told


http://www.horsetackinternational.com/citation-bit.html


----------



## zefragile (21 June 2010)

If any horse needs something like one of these in their mouth, something is terribly terribly wrong.


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (21 June 2010)

Omg and people still buy theses bits? WHAT FOR???? omg what about the poor horseys


----------



## only_me (21 June 2010)

Bit old, but still:
http://www.sportingcollection.com/bits/bit372/bit372.html


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (21 June 2010)

Tennessee said:



			People tend not to joke about this sort of thing. They're all available somewhere.....
		
Click to expand...

SERIOUS? 
isnt there a law to stop this!!


----------



## charleysummer (21 June 2010)

michelleice said:



			this is horrid apparently you can break there jaw with this one i was told


http://www.horsetackinternational.com/citation-bit.html

Click to expand...


thats the one i posted above and yes you can break a horses jaw, its a wonder they arn't illegal really- then again the ones i posted earlier are tennesse walking horse bits- and we know about their 'methods'


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (21 June 2010)

People used these in thee olden days? ****!! lol


----------



## michelleice (21 June 2010)

charleysummer said:



			thats the one i posted above and yes you can break a horses jaw, its a wonder they arn't illegal really- then again the ones i posted earlier are tennesse walking horse bits- and we know about their 'methods'
		
Click to expand...

"methods" yes we know all about them! think its time they reviewed bis tbh


----------



## potty_4_piebalds (21 June 2010)

all those bits are awful anyone that feels the need to use them should be shot!


----------



## TinselRider (21 June 2010)

charleysummer said:



			tennesse walking horse bits- and we know about their 'methods'
		
Click to expand...

*cringes* at the thought


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (21 June 2010)

What are there 'methods' is it badd?


----------



## Letslip (21 June 2010)

Am starting to feel incredibly queasy reading this thread, anyone would think that we are dealing with man eating fire breathing monsters!


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (21 June 2010)

but i dont understand how people can use them in a poor ponys mouth HORRIBLE


----------



## michelleice (21 June 2010)

BSJAShowjumper123 said:



			What are there 'methods' is it badd?
		
Click to expand...

look up soring *****WARNING ITS GRAPHICAL*******


----------



## blitznbobs (21 June 2010)

What are these bits for????? Is it me or would any horse you put one of these on not just go 'backwards' and shrink away from it or alternatively stand up on its back legs???

Blitz


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (21 June 2010)

who cares about its going backwards THEY SHOULDT PUT THEM ANYWERE NEAR A HORSE!!! its sick tbh who ever makes them needs shotiiing


----------



## charleysummer (21 June 2010)

BSJAShowjumper123 said:



			What are there 'methods' is it badd?
		
Click to expand...

chemicals, cuts, injections, nails + heavy shoes, chains... so they walk weirdly
really their in so much pain they snap the feet up as quick as possible


----------



## blitznbobs (21 June 2010)

BSJAShowjumper123 said:



			who cares about its going backwards THEY SHOULDT PUT THEM ANYWERE NEAR A HORSE!!! its sick tbh who ever makes them needs shotiiing
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't agree more (Anything more than a french link loose ring -my grand prix horse goes infinitely better in a snaffle - ever goes near my horse) but what purpose are they made for???

Blitz


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (21 June 2010)

iv read it on internet FFS some horse people dont derves horses one bit bl@@dy annoyes me


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (21 June 2010)

my horse has tryed so many bits but theses bits are just unreal i couldt act belive there were real!!!!


----------



## FlorenceBassey (21 June 2010)

Why start this post if your just going to be outraged by it?? and please double check your spelling before you post it makes my head hurt trying to translate your wrongly spelt words.


----------



## charleysummer (21 June 2010)

yes, and these are just the bits! if the person has the mentality to put their horse in one of these- god knows what else they strap onto them at the same time =/ i.e twisted metal headpeices etc


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (21 June 2010)

sorry  i was just wondering what curel people are doing theses days
i didt expect this


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (21 June 2010)

goshhhhh i didt expect stuff SO harsh :|


----------



## CastleMouse (21 June 2010)

Weezy said:



			The one I posted on your thread the other day should never be put in a horse's mouth....







There are so many harsh bits - a lot of western bits look horrific, but if they are used correctly then they are incredibly well accepted by horses and do a tremendous job.
		
Click to expand...

I can't believe that's actually real! Who on earth would put that in their horse's mouth?!?


----------



## tinkandlily (21 June 2010)

charleysummer said:



http://www.grissombits.com/images/Large/5-ring-bit-260-261-262.jpg

http://www.bedfordtack.com/catalog/images/5-ring double twisted wire bit.jpg

http://imagebank.ipcmedia.com/imageBank/c/Cruel-Bit.jpg

wouldnt be too happy seeing a horse in any of those tbh
		
Click to expand...

Blinking heck, who thought them up, them bits need to be destroyed, and the people who thought them up.


----------



## Sparkles (21 June 2010)

tinkandlily said:



			Blinking heck, who thought them up, them bits need to be destroyed, and the people who thought them up.

Click to expand...

And possibly the horse they were made for if they needed that in their mouth!!


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (21 June 2010)

no i guess in the end its down to VERY bad schoolin
btw your  cob is sooooo lovely x


----------



## charleysummer (21 June 2010)

i'd say its more down to the quickest means of making the horse look fancy tbh. and getting the winnings


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (21 June 2010)

yes its all some people care about 'there winnings' the ribbons and all thaat rubbishh x


----------



## kickandshout (21 June 2010)

a clear case of all the gear and no idea.
and deffo no thought for the the poor horse.

seriously if a horse requires that kinda bit start again with the basics  you cruel b***stards !!!


----------



## Enfys (22 June 2010)

http://www.pleasantridge.ca/professionals%20choice%20bits%20-%20ba%202%20series.jpg[/IMG


Theses are some of the bits I see every time I set foot in my Saddlery. Quite amazing.

[url]http://www.pleasantridge.ca/pro_choice.htm[/url]


----------



## Enfys (22 June 2010)

Stupid time restriction 

Bits in my Saddlery:


----------



## Enfys (22 June 2010)

kickandshout said:



			seriously if a horse requires that kinda bit start again with the basics  you cruel b***stards !!!
		
Click to expand...

Trouble is that those who use these bits don't come on here. 

Believe me, the gaited world is another planet altogether. I am going to defend a lot of the western bits though, as Weezy said, mostly those horses are really well schooled.


----------



## Sparkles (22 June 2010)

Ditto above....and it's not as direct contact as you would have normally too  So not like the port and shanks are always activated.

I'd still say any horse that needs to end up in some of the ones previously posted at the start [the various 6-ring ones,spikey ones, etc]...is better off being put down than being subjected to only being controlled by one of them if it's been made _that_ bad to ride.



BSJA - Thankyou!  He's called Floydy...or aka, Hairy!


----------



## amandaco2 (22 June 2010)

holey crapoley!
i was going to say a double with long shanks- but some of those are HARDCORE!


----------



## BeckyX (22 June 2010)

i just looked up soring and to be honest i am pretty horrified  those people are evil and i would quit like to poor acid all over them!!! and as for the bits why the hell would you use them these people are so cruel


----------



## Brownmare (22 June 2010)

I don't have a picture but I once went for a job interview at a showing yard and was asked to ride a horse in a pelham with a bike chain mouthpiece 

Looking in the tack room there were several similar bits on bridles that were clearly in regular use and this was a well known producer of show horses.

Obviously I politely declined his offer of a job.........


----------



## fumanchu (22 June 2010)

i ride my little cob in a sam marsh

http://horsebitbank.com/search.php?search_key=sam+marsh


----------



## BeckyX (22 June 2010)

i ride in a 3 ring on the second ring although i much stress i am not heavy handed!


----------



## Sparkles (22 June 2010)

I personally love S.Marshes Fu 

Not strong in the right hands and find them lovely to use on horses [especially cobs] who don't have much room in their mouths for a thick mouthpiece/don't like 'clutter' in their mouth 

I'm not a fan of 3-rings....just think they're poorly designed and very vague in their action. I much prefer, if I was going to use a gag, a cheltenham or an american...which I do use on a hunter who is well schooled, but gets very forwards once every couple of weeks during the hunting season


----------



## Lanky Loll (22 June 2010)

Not necessarily the strongest bit but the strongest reaction I've ever seen to a bit was a pony that I had no breaks on about 20 years ago.  She'd been sold to us as a "competitive" jumping pony which she certainly was - as long as you didn't need control.  We found out afterwards that the previous owner had been allowed to lead her to the start, let the pony go and catch her through the finish...
ANYWHO we were told that she'd only ever been jumped in control in an Army Reversible 
	
	
		
		
	


	




This comes with a flat side (shown in the pic) and a rough side.
So we tried it... put the bridle on, pony instantly started shaking like a leaf, took the bridle off again and never went back to that bit.
We sold her a short while later back to a previous owner, some time after that we saw being competed very successfully (RIHS etc) in an Army Reversible - I still don't regret never riding her in it though.


----------



## Sparkles (22 June 2010)

Nice  Was that not originally a driving bit? It looks like a variation of a liverpool.


----------



## Lanky Loll (22 June 2010)

Yes it's a driving bit - but then so are a lot of the more severe bits.  It also used to be used a lot by the army and the police.


----------



## Sparkles (22 June 2010)

That's very true.

An old pony for XC and fast work had a butterfly Pelham which she worked well in, which was originally for driving I think?


----------



## faerie666 (22 June 2010)

Weezy said:



			The one I posted on your thread the other day should never be put in a horse's mouth....







There are so many harsh bits - a lot of western bits look horrific, but if they are used correctly then they are incredibly well accepted by horses and do a tremendous job.
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to be controversial here
I knew a mare once who was ridden in one of these out hunting. 
Every other bit we tried on her (pelhams, gags, double bridle, waterfords etc the lot) she came back with her mouth cut to ribbons because she just ran through them. 
With the chain bit she NEVER came home with a sore mouth.
It wasn't a schooling issue either as she was ridden in a snaffle at home, and could do a lovely dressage test.
I guess it's what works best for each horse...


----------



## Tinkerbee (22 June 2010)

Nearly all the horses I saw in Sri Lanka just had improvised bits made out of clothes hanger wires etc. Awful sights.


----------



## Lanky Loll (22 June 2010)

Quite probably, when you look a the action of a driving bit you can see why it's necessary in harness as you don't have legs / seat etc to aid control, when it's used on a saddle horse it's much easier to "abuse" the action of the bit.
Ironically our drivers go in driving snaffles except for Paddy who's like a little train when he gets going so whoever drives him needs a little extra help!


----------



## glitterbug (22 June 2010)

Ian Stark and Ginny Elliott both rode Murphy Himself in a Citation bit (posted earlier with the claim to break a jaw!!)


----------



## Taffyhorse (22 June 2010)

FWIW - Ginny Elliott and Ian Stark used to compete Murphy Himself in a Citation. Ian changed it after he felt it penalised and 'hurt' the horse, therefore he would try and run away more than ever. He then changed to the combination he used after which I *think* was a cherry roller american gag.

He also used an Elevator (looks fearsome but can't find a pic!) on Glenburnie to try and solve some of his head issues but I think changed that too in the end. I have also seen one used and they are real jawbreakers.

Worst I've seen are curbs with HUGE pointed ports with a big copper roller at the top of them and v long shanks, bicycle chain pelham and cheltenham gag (which was even worse), spiky curb chains and nosebands... Again in use by a well known showing producer - Brownmare I wonder if its the same person!!!


----------



## Taffyhorse (22 June 2010)

ha ha Glitterbug - we must have cross posted! ;-)


----------



## Sparkles (22 June 2010)

glitterbug said:



			Ian Stark and Ginny Elliott both rode Murphy Himself in a Citation bit (posted earlier with the claim to break a jaw!!)  

Click to expand...

Lol...And we all know what he was like round XC! Haha....limited brakes and strides out everywhere. Like bouncing the hedges!


----------



## kerilli (22 June 2010)

i have a coscequero pelham (polo bit) which i bought after it was suggested on here, can't find a pic but it is a fearsome looking bit of kit, huge port with rotating copper wheel in it which sits parallel to the tongue. it's the only bit my TB mare backs off and is civilised in, she tears her mouth and tanks (in spite of schooling etc - i've ridden most/all of my other horses xc in a snaffle...) and needs a tussle before every fence to rebalance her in any other bit. apparently the wheel part stops them lifting their tongue, not sure, but it works on her and because she backs off it and is respectful, i can give light tactful aids = result imho, i hate performing dentistry to find the brakes.


----------



## glitterbug (22 June 2010)

great minds Taffyhorse


----------



## Lanky Loll (22 June 2010)

kerilli said:



			but it works on her and because she backs off it and is respectful, i can give light tactful aids = result imho, i hate performing dentistry to find the brakes.   

Click to expand...

And I do think that is key - Paddy's driving bit (gene regal) looks like a gobful but without it he leans down on your hands and steering goes out the window which is a little scary when heading for the river at home .  What he's driven in works, he's much less stressed and whoever gets to drive him doesn't end up looking like Stretch Armstrong.  When he's ridden he's in a snaffle doing his best impression of a riding school plod   Its just a case of what suits the situation for BOTH parties.


----------

